
One chef's social experiment: Charge minorities $12, white people $30 - rmason
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/nationworld/ct-chef-social-experiment-racial-wealth-disparity-20180303-story.html
======
ilamont
_While some people have been hostile, the majority have been willing to engage
with him on the topic._

I suspect that a lot of people aren't hostile or bother trying to engage at
all -- they simply don't go.

------
superkuh
This is both racist and illegal regardless of the point he's trying to make.

